
'Star Citizen,' a Game That Raised $300M–But May Never Be Ready to Play - malmaud
https://www.forbes.com/sites/mattperez/2019/05/01/exclusive-the-saga-of-star-citizen-a-video-game-that-raised-300-millionbut-may-never-be-ready-to-play/
======
acchow
I don't know anything about game development so maybe someone can explain
something to me. If you develop using 2014 technologies and it is now 2019 and
you want your game to still look fairly visually modern, how much do you need
to rewrite?

~~~
smacktoward
GPU technology has come a long way over the last 5 years, but most AAA game
studios want to cross-sell their titles to both the PC and console markets, so
practically speaking they’re constrained to only providing as much graphical
pizzazz as the current generation of consoles can support. So game graphics
tend to take big leaps forward when a new generation of consoles comes out,
and then stagnate for years while those consoles live out their life cycle.

------
miles
The alpha version is available to play now, and free to play until May 8:

Blast into Star Citizen for free!
[https://robertsspaceindustries.com/promotions/35-Free-
Fly](https://robertsspaceindustries.com/promotions/35-Free-Fly)

Star Citizen trial week shows off spaceladies and new spacecity
[https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/05/01/star-citizen-
tri...](https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/05/01/star-citizen-trial-week/)

------
minikites
This ponzi scheme is second only to bitcoin in the number of victims who
continue to insist it will be successful so they don't have to face the fact
that they got fleeced.

~~~
naikrovek
But it can be played now, so it is at least partially successful.

And new purchasers aren't required for me to get what I paid for, so it isn't
a pyramid scheme.

If you don't like it, that's fine, of course. Just be honest with us (and
yourself) about why, if you're going to all the trouble of telling us you
don't like it.

~~~
blueboo
Bad games are playable and “partially successful”. And given that the full
game won’t be finished unless ever-more money is wrung outnfrom die-hard fans
or naive newcomers - a brazen state of affairs that has dragged on so long
that, yes, I dare say “pyramid scheme” is an appropriate way to derisively
analogize it.

Preaching honesty and offering a free taste of snake oil is a ghastly display
of chutzpah (but just what an industry that fell for thos grift deserves)

Meanwhile, Star Citzen continues to entertain the world by vastly enriching
the YouTube genre of wacky game bug videos, so it’s not all bad news!

